# Fao tof



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi TOF,
you are my reloading guru :smt1099

Here's one for you.......at the range last night I was talking to a French guy about reloading. He told me it was very unsave to us FMJ data for cast boolits of the same weight/shape.

Is this correct and why?

He is know at the club for talking :horsepoo:............:mrgreen:

Merci comme normale,

fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi fusil,

I am not very confident Guru belongs in my title but I will try to provide what information I can. I am not an expert. The following is an opinion only.

The problem with lead comes into play at high velocities. The lead alloy, powder type and barrel condition combine to determine at what point it becomes a problem.

Hard Cast Bullets will typicaly allow higher velocity use than soft swaged bullets. Alloys used for Hard Cast will melt at higher temperatures than the soft stuff and not deposit lead in the barrel as readily. Not all "Hard Cast Bullets" are created equal.

Copper plating or jacketing provide a buffer between lead and barrel preventing significant lead buildup in the barrel.

Excessive buildup makes it harder for the next bullet to pass resulting in higher peak pressures which is the danger under consideration. Excessive pressure can cause guns to come apart in ways you do not want to experience.

With all that said we can still use lead bullets safely. You simply need to operate at velocities that minimize leading and do not exceed pressure rating of the gun in question. Typicaly less than 1000 FPS, preferably below 900.

I expect you are concerned with loads for your S&W686 mentioned in earlier posts. I further expect you are interested in light loads on the order of .38Spl velocities or lower. If your interests differ please let us know.

If that is the case I see no problem with using FMJ load data as a basis for cast or swaged bullets. Typical velocities for .38Spl being 800 FPS give or take a little.

I typicaly load .357 Magnum cases using .38Spl data for swaged, hard cast and FMJ bullets using Vihta Vuori powders. This provides comfortable plinking ammo for me and my wife.

Some Reloading books will list "Cowboy Loads" which are intended for lead and to yield less than 1000 FPS.

I have heard that some powders can be problematic when used in small quantities in large cases. I have no personal experience with any of that type.

For what it's worth, Buffalo Bore Pistol Ammo is available in .357 with Hard Cast bullets rated for 1400 FPS.

I have successfully used Bushwacker brand Hard Cast 158Gr. SWC's at 1100 FPS in my GP100 4".

The answer to your original question IMHO is: 

1. He is correct when discussing high velocity loads.
2. He is incorrect regarding loads under 1000FPS .


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

*Merci TOF*

TOF,
you are the man.:smt1099
It is for my wifes 686 (it _*was*_ my 686 till she shot it!!!) and the data in question is:

125grain JHP / Vectan BA10 / Start Load 3.1gr / Max Load 3.9gr
Max load giving 869 f/s.

As I have said in the past......thank you.:smt180

fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Fusil,

The load you list does not show up in the Vectan data found at the site you posted previously. Is it perhaps in a printed load chart you have? 

Here are some factors to consider:

The online chart does list BA10 at 3.7Gr. for a 144 Grain SWC in a 38Spl case yielding 900 FPS and 17400 PSI pressure. The smaller bullet will leave more case capacity for initial gas expansion resulting in lower pressure. If you use .357Mag cases the pressure will be lower yet. Lead bullets slip through barrels easier than heavy copper jacket bullets yielding even lower pressure but offsetting low pressure effects on velocity. Lighter , 125 Gr., bullet will accelerate faster than 144Gr.

All of these factors combine to yield a big question as to what velocities you will achieve with a given charge.

It doesn't look like you should have excessive pressure problems but don't forget to little pressure can be a problem also.

Insuficient pressure can cause a Squib. That is when you have enough pressure to push the bullet into the barrel but not enough to push it all the way through. If you were to fire a second round with the first stuck in the barrel bad things could happen.

If at all possible use a chronograph to determine velocity achieved. You need to achieve greater than 600 FPS, preferably above 700FPS for me to be comfortable on the low end.

With all that said I still think the load you indicate will be ok but remember, I am not an expert. Just keep in mind that there are risks involved in going outside the published data.

Let us know what you do and the result.

TOF tumbleweed


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi TOF,
I got the data _*DIRECT*_ from Vectan. :smt023
I emailed them for cast boolit data and a nice fella sent me data for 38spl/38spl WC/9mm. 
This is data to be published in the Vectan booklet this year.
I can forward you the data if you send me a contact email via Private Message.

fusil

PS
My wife says I should stop being a wimp and load her some 357mag's!!!!!:smt071

EDIT: I'LL BE USING 38SPL CASES.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I was kicked off the Ruger Forum for mentioning a Hot .357 load even though it was listed in a factory chart. There are some that will make a strong man cry and put an Elk on the ground real quick.

Tell her you love her and want her to keep loving you.

That has worked for me in years past. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------

